# Allis-Simplicity belt sizes



## MarkRiceNY (May 15, 2016)

I have two Allis lawn Tractors, a B-10 and a 716. Does anyone have a listing for the various belt sizes these tractors take? My 716 just ate the PTO belt and the local NAPA can not tell me what size it should be. I can find V-belt whole-salers that list the belt sizes but not what the belt go to. 
I need size and application if possible.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The length of you PTO belt also depends on the size deck you have.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

It depends on what the width of your mower is. The belt for a 48" is approximately 71.6 inches while the belt for the 42" is abut 74.1"


----------



## MarkRiceNY (May 15, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

